# Windows update error-Error 0x80070091



## Pbman (Sep 5, 2001)

Has anyone faced this?

I found 2 Microsoft suggested fix options and both don't work. One through safe mode and it can't find "windowsapps" , The second though the Recovery mode/ Trouble shoot and it won't go past a "attrib \windowsapp -h" command

In both cases we're supposed to rename the Windows Apps folder to .old.

This is what I tried and I couldn't get past the attrib line-


Boot into WinRE. To do this, click *Start* > *Settings *> *Update & security* > *Recovery*. Then under *Advanced startup*, click *Restart now*.
Click *Troubleshoot* > *Advanced Options* > *Command Prompt*. Enter your administrator password when prompted.
Type these commands, one by one:
cd C:\Program Files
attrib WindowsApps -h
rename WindowsApps WindowsAppsOld

Reboot
Run System Restore.

Has any one faced this and what could be done?

Thanks


----------



## jenae (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi, are you sure this error refers to windows updates? Could you post a link to the suggested fixes.

The cmd is not:- 

attrib \windowsapp -h

Rather it is:-

attrib windowsapps -h

And if you are in the WinRE, it is likely you need to change the OS drive letter, windows does not usually assign the OS drive letter to C: in the RE, so you first need to run this cmd:-

bcdedit |find "osdevice" (press enter, the | is found above the \ key) Type exactly as you see here, inc ", use the drive letter returned in the cmds, assume D: (it often is)

Cd D:\ program files (press enter)

attrib windowsapps -h (press enter)

rename WindowsApps WindowsAppsOld (press enter)

This is something I have never done, however it cannot be anything to do with windows updates, more likely system restore, although as I said I have no knowledge of this fix.

Probably better if you simply post the links before you plow in, the hidden attribute applies to all sub files and folders under windowsapps.


----------



## Pbman (Sep 5, 2001)

All codes were given on the updates page BUT, it seems that I have corrupted files that update will keep failing. I have a "upper level" appointment with MS next Saturday. I asked if I should simply flush and reinstall completely , they said no. 

Thanks for your input.


----------



## jenae (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi, it would still be helpful if you gave us the links to these fixes, helps improve our collective knowledge. I have never seen this offered for updates.


----------



## Pbman (Sep 5, 2001)

I'll help the best I can. Really, all I did was google "error-0x80070091" copied off the Windows Update page after the failure. The first page was only second party links where my goal was for Microsoft Support links only. After, going by the first page of results I saw more blue links at the bottom and I hit one marked "Windows 10". That link brought up mainly MS responses. like the one below.

https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us...80070091/cedb6d6a-a3cf-4917-a6c0-a1544631adb6


----------



## jenae (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi, your original topic was windows update error, all the rest references a problem with system restore, are you having problems with a windows update, or with getting system restore to run?


----------



## Pbman (Sep 5, 2001)

You're 100% right. I went to update within WU and the error reported came up as system restore code. That's how bad my Windows Update is corrupted. An agent this coming Saturday is set to fix it. 

They said not to flush and reinstall. "It's not worth it, because they will fix it"


----------

